# Kubuntu



## watts289 (Sep 10, 2006)

I cant get my D-link DWL-G132 Wireless USB Dongle to work.
I tried to install WINE, but i still dont work.
I am still trying to install ndiswrapper but my kubuntu cd only comes with the kernel 2.5 sumtin
but i need 2.6.6 i downloaded it but i cannot use the "Make" feature. so i need lots of help.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahh... drivers with Linux, so much fun. Well Ubuntu installs all of my drivers for me, I'm assuming that you have tried getting Linux drivers from the D-Link site? I expect Kubuntu should really have all of the drivers Ubuntu has, and I'm not an expect on Linux unfortunately, just starting to learn. You could try Mandriva or something like Fedora and see if that comes with the drivers?


----------



## strick94u (Oct 8, 2006)

watts289 said:


> I cant get my D-link DWL-G132 Wireless USB Dongle to work.
> I tried to install WINE, but i still dont work.
> I am still trying to install ndiswrapper but my kubuntu cd only comes with the kernel 2.5 sumtin
> but i need 2.6.6 i downloaded it but i cannot use the "Make" feature. so i need lots of help.



your going to need one thats not window driven which is almost imposiable to find I paid 40 bucks for a pcmia card for my laptop that works and that maybe your route.so get a pci pcmia adapter


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_kernel_2.6_compile_debian

this should help you to compile and install the new kernel


----------



## strick94u (Oct 28, 2006)

ok I broke down and got a cisco wireless 350 card works great going to do full install now I like how you can get it all going off cd first than load it cool one of the best linux install's ever


----------



## strick94u (Nov 3, 2006)

well everything runs great on this laptop wireless,the usb, and the battery meter estemates time till shutdown,sound works great video looks great! best install yet never thuoght I would see the day linux would run this good on a laptop. if wine didnt suffer so much gaming my desk top would be permenate insted of running off cd.However it runs so good off the CD it dont need a hard drive


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 21, 2006)

strick94u said:


> ok I broke down and got a cisco wireless 350 card works great going to do full install now I like how you can get it all going off cd first than load it cool one of the best linux install's ever



350 series?

I wouldn't suggest using it under windows with a secure network 

The A/B/G ones work excellently however.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 21, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> 350 series?
> 
> I wouldn't suggest using it under windows with a secure network
> 
> The A/B/G ones work excellently however.



errr I got it for linux


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 22, 2006)

strick94u said:


> errr I got it for linux



I know, I was just warning you, its windows drivers suck.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 22, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I know, I was just warning you, its windows drivers suck.



I know thanks for careing 
you know I have 2 drive caddys and do run windows from time to time 
though its not a prolem no mission critical stuff done on it its just my old tough book I keep in the car


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 2, 2006)

watts289 said:


> I cant get my D-link DWL-G132 Wireless USB Dongle to work.
> I tried to install WINE, but i still dont work.
> I am still trying to install ndiswrapper but my kubuntu cd only comes with the kernel 2.5 sumtin
> but i need 2.6.6 i downloaded it but i cannot use the "Make" feature. so i need lots of help.



Latest Kubuntu may have an updated kernel (not sure how often they update compared to its Ubuntu counterpart), and may work better.. try the latest 

Wine won't allow you to use windows drivers, just FYI.  NDISWrapper is basically what you were thinking it would do instead.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 4, 2006)

My understanding is that Kubuntu 6.10 is identical to Ubuntu 6.10, except for the KDE desktop and related utilities, versus Gnome for Ubuntu.

I sprung for $80 for Win4Lin, to run my cranky Foxpro-based "The Master Genealogist" in a Windows session under Kubuntu 6.10.  It runs reliably, albeit slower than native Win XP.  I get mixed reports on how well Wine and VMWare work under K/Ubunut 6.10, so I haven't invested the time to do experiments.  Maybe someone else will do it and post their results.


----------



## hamamelis (Apr 18, 2007)

*The Master Genealogist & Linux*

Like you I use TMG (V6.12 I think) with Win4LinPro V4 using WinXP. I've given up with Win2K now that WinXP support is so good and their is support for higher resolutions. I'm running it under Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper, but it works with Kubuntu & with Edgy 6.10 as well, using the same image files in the same home directory. 

I have got TMG V6.12 to work with Crossover 6.01 99%. With no data loss or anything like that. There is an annoying problem with dropdown menus. Read about it here.
http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?forum=1;app_id=874;mhl=5574;msg=5020#msg5574

If you or anyone else has any idea how to solve this I would like to hear.
Ian.


----------



## DIBL (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm running Kubuntu Feisty (7.04) now, and I recently installed VMWare Player 2.0 Beta to experiment with.  Initial results are very positive - I think it is probably more stable than Win4Lin, and about 15% faster on my system, running a 63,000 person TMG database.   I need to beat on it some more before I'm ready to declare success, but I'm very impressed so far.  Win4Lin 3.xxx has always been just a little shaky -- it seems to "fight" Linux for access to the hardware, and once in awhile it just goes away ... it hasn't cost me lost data so far, but if VMW Player is more stable, I will definitely go that way.


----------



## hamamelis (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been using various versions of Win4LinPro for over a year. I share my WinXP "My Documents" with the Linux system using ntfs-3g. I create a symbolic link to in in my home directory called "MyDocuments" Win4Lin finds this and it behaves like "My Documents" in WinXP. 
I share Thuderbird profiles with on ntfs partition too. So far it has worked without single read error being noted using chkdisk on WinXP or BartPE.  I sync the 2 Gb ntfs  of "My Documents" using unison and ntfs-3g and have never found any problem over a year now.

Using an ntfs partition for data overcomes the headache of permissions. I used to find that at a critical moment I would find that I could not write to an ext3 partition. No such probs with ntfs. I've never picked up a virus and I do check it occasionally with AVG or F-secure. Most of the time 

I have no experience of WMWare. Does it read and write to native linux ext3 the way that Win4LinPro does? 

I only keep the programmes in the guest.img file and all data is held either on ext3 or ntfs partitions. Touch wood. I've never had a read error that I know of and I have nearly 2Gb of data files which are constantly used.  I think I said before I use Dreamweaver, Photoshop 7, TMG etc. 

It would be nice if TMG  would run under Linux Crossover 100%, 99% is not quite enough. I have 500 plus people on my TMG database, which is held on ntfs partition. THe original idea was to share it with WinXP, but that has not been necessary, Linux has worked so well.
Ian


----------



## DIBL (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting -- your experience is surprisingly like mine.  I also spent a week trying to run TMG under wine, and that was a bust, in the end.  At first (after a lot of help getting wine configured) it seemed to work -- the data entry and screens were looking OK, but upon attempting to run reports, it crapped out due to MS Visual FoxPro errors.

I noticed that Win4Lin now has a 64-bit version released.  I have a Core 2 Extreme CPU and a 64-bit Ubuntu installation for testing, so I downloaded it and tried it.  Seemed OK, but of course a new license would have to be purchased for the long term.  And I'm not real confident about the size and depth of Virtual Bridges -- VMWare seems a more substantial enterprise.

FYI, on my 32-bit Kubuntu installation, I made "Documents" a subdirectory under my Linux home directory, and Win4Lin sees it and calls it something like "Host://Documents", such that I can save my TMG data directly to the Linux filesystem -- all my data backups and reports and exports are available under the Linux session that is running Win4Lin.  No need for sharing with the Windows partition at all -- no ntfs-3g or anything like that.  So I can run a TMG report, open e-mail, and send the report that I just made, all in Kubuntu and with no rebooting of anything.  It's a good setup -- I'm hoping I can do all of that in VM Player too.


----------



## hamamelis (Apr 19, 2007)

I looked at VM Server as a possibility. However, looking at VM's website I can see no mention of it reading & writing to a Linux (say ext3) filesystem. The blurb  seems to suggest that it does not:
"VMware Server isolates each virtual machine from its host and other virtual machines, leaving them unaffected if an application in a virtual machine crashes. Data does not leak across virtual machines and applications can only communicate over pre-configured network connections. VMware Server encapsulates a virtual machine environment as a file, which is easy to back-up, move and copy."

What I like about Win4LinPro is what you say, that you can share "MyDocuments" or other directories on the Linux filesystem. Or, you can do what I do and share the WinXP ntfs partition r/w with Win4LinPro. MyDocuments for me is a symbolic link to the ntfs partition, but it could equally well be to ext3, reiser. home directory,  or anywhere in fact.

Are you sure that you can read and write directly to the Linux partition with WM Server or Player?


----------



## DIBL (Apr 19, 2007)

hamamelis said:


> Are you sure that you can read and write directly to the Linux partition with WM Server or Player?



No, I certainly am not sure of the limits of VM Player.  Since Ubuntu Feisty is released today, and I was very impressed with the Beta version of it, I think what I'm going to do is ... yep, re-install the whole deal.  That means my VM Player is going to have to be re-installed too, but this time I'll have a clue what I'm doing.  If I can't find a way to get my TMG reports and exports out to the Linux session, that is going to be a strike against VM Player and a reason to buy the new 64-bit Win4Lin license.

I appreciate hearing about your experiences.


----------



## DIBL (Apr 24, 2007)

hamamelis said:


> I looked at VM Server as a possibility. However, looking at VM's website I can see no mention of it reading & writing to a Linux (say ext3) filesystem.



I think I've figured how, in theory, this could work (VMW Player <---> Linux Filesystem sharing).  I believe Samba could be the solution.  The Windows virtual machine, running TMG, that is in the VMW Player should be perfectly happy to support normal Windows networking and file sharing that way.  And Samba under the Linux OS (Kubuntu Feisty in my case) should look at the Windows instance under VMW Player as another separate machine, connected only by normal Windows networking functionality, and sharing those directories that are marked for sharing.

So I think the answer is "2 machines on 1 platform", networked via Samba.  I'm real busy on my day job, so actually running the experiment may take a bit.  I noticed that VMW Player 2 (Beta) is available for dowloading -- that's probably the one I'll try it with.    Here's the link: http://www.vmware.com/beta/player/


----------



## DIBL (May 15, 2007)

Post Script:  I actually got this setup working, kinda-sorta. With Samba running in Linux, from the Windows XP "machine" inside VMWare Player, I can copy files back and forth between the Windows filesystem and the Linux files in my /home/dibl directory.  But, I was not able to get the same capability from the Linux side of the house -- I'm no Samba guru, and probably just missed something in the Samba configuration or user definition.

The other thing I noticed is that USB functionality is no piece of cake from within VMWare Player.  Matter of fact, I was only barely able to get a printer working, never mind a thumb drive.  So, that's the report.


----------



## hamamelis (May 16, 2007)

*ParallelsWorkstation*

I have been persuaded by your interest in VMWare to give it a try. I set up v5.3, I think, on my Acer Travelmate 3004 on Ubuntu with gnome. It installed fine, but it took for ever to set up Win2kSP4. It took so long to install with VMWare that I gave up.  

I decided to try using parallelsworkstation v2.2 evaluation. It installed in Ubuntu and as guests Win2kSP4, WinXP, WinMe all installed just fine and quite quickly. 

To my amazement in WIn2kSP4  I was able to get the Windows driver for my USB Canon S9000 printer (A3) working with all the functions just as it would in native WindowsXP. I have not fully tested it yet, but it does seem to work and pretty quickly. Parallels costs a lot less than VMWare.

All the rest below refers to Win2KSP4 as I have not actualted WinXP yet. Parallels is much faster than Win4LinPro. It does not access the Linux files system directly, but using Parallels Tools in the Windows guest, the user home directory can be shared with the guest. Any symbolic links to other partitions or devices which are in the home directory can be accessed. Setting these up explicitly as shares did not seem to work for me. That sounds simpler than your way of doing it in VMWare. 

I was able to access my USB printers, camera and drives, I was not able to access my Sandisk MP3 player: the driver for a new device installed, then the yellow exclamation mark said it was not working.

Parallels guest image file is much smaller than Win4LinPro and one of Parallels Tools allows the image to be compacted, which reduced its size substantially and worked well quickly.
Ian
You get two versions of Parallels one runs under Linux the other under Windows for 49.99USD so it seems a good buy. I had issues related to how to get access to the firewire cd-rom and a request for support was answered by email with two days and when I replied with a screen shot, I had an almost immdediate reply with the solution. To access the CD-ROM I used /dev/scd0. I initially loaded WinXP from an image iso file and when it asked for an earlier CD of Windows for the upgrade, I just swapped the image which parallels accessed, it was read and then swapped it back to the WinXP image and it loaded just fine. All very simple and fast.

I first used parallels running under WinXP with Linux Ubuntu as guest to find out how to use Linux. I would suggest this as a simple way of getting into Linux from Windows. Then when you swap to Linux you can use parallels to run Windows programs. 

I have had long contact with Win4LinPro which worked very fast and efortlessly in the Win4Lin days, but parallels has eclipsed it now. For example, parallels is faster, you can get a full screen display at native Linux resolution with the click of the mouse with any guest, it runs Solaris, BSD and all versions of WIndows from 3.x to Vista, it seems to run Windows, USB printer drivers, the touchpad operates much more reliably. You get a Windows version that runs Linux, Solars and so on. You can try it for 15 days at http://www.parallels.com/en/ and it cost 49.99USD. It seems a bargain, so far.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2007)

Not directly related to Linux, but I can vouch for Parallels. I run it on my iMac, and it runs flawlessly, even with a native Windows install (as opposed to an image).


----------



## DIBL (May 16, 2007)

Verrrrry interesting!  I shall have to take a look at Parallels -- $50 USD is not much if it's a good product.

But, Hamamelis, something obviously went very wrong with your VMWare experiment -- WinXPSP2 installed very fast on my VMWare Player (I think it is Beta ver. 2 -- I'm away from my home computer). And it runs TMG way faster than Win4Lin Pro -- I did a little "verify file integrity" benchmark and it was 15% less time in VM Player.

Here's a link to a guy who is pretty much a guru on the VMWare stuff, in case you ever want to take another look:

http://www.penguin.ch/dokuwiki/doku.php/virtual:vmware:model


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 16, 2007)

DIBL said:


> Verrrrry interesting!  I shall have to take a look at Parallels -- $50 USD is not much if it's a good product.



Parallels 3.0 is amazing. Thats all I can tell you.


----------



## hamamelis (May 18, 2007)

*TMG in Crossover or Windows emulator*

Just to confuse things. With the release of Crossover 6.1 I have found that The Master Genealogist (TMG) seems to work without the problem which is described in the post below:
http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?forum=1;app_id=874;msg=5020
So I'm back to running it native for a trial period.
SecondSite & TMG Utility seem to run fine, but not GenSmart.
I have not tried installing TMG and the others in a Win2000 bottle yet.
See John Layt's post for more details:
http://crossover.codeweavers.com/pipermail/discuss/2005-October/009118.html


----------



## hamamelis (May 20, 2007)

*Shared folder problem with parallels and TMG*

There seems to be a shared folder problem with TMG 6.12 with parallels workstation 2.2 with guest Win2KSP4.

In TMG searching for external exibits as follows: File>Maintenance>Validate File Integity
	Specify folder to search. [Then enter the parallels shared folder.]
On running chech the following message appears:
"Validation complete. No problems found. 185 external exhibit files were checked. 185 exhibit files were not found. No folders were specified to search for exhibits."

TMG in Win4LinPro with Win2KSP4 or WinXP and TMG in Crossover Win98 bottle find the exhibits and give the following message:
"185 external exhibit file were checked. 10 exhibit files were not found."

So parallels shares were not being found but in Win4LinPro and Corssover they were. In parallels I tried using shares to the folder directly, to links to it in home/user, and using mapped drives. All to no avail.

Any ideas anyone?


----------

